# Laptop HDD into Desktop..is it possible?



## patkim (Jul 17, 2013)

Is it possible to install a laptop SATA HDD 2.5'' into a Desktop PC?
Is power & SATA interface compatible and if yes, do we get any mounting device or something to hold it in place in the desktop drive bay?
Thx.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2013)

I think you will need a 2.5" USB casing for doing that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sandisk Bracket 2.5" SSD Mounting Kit | Buy SSD Bracket | 3.5" Drive Bay or Enclosure
SSD / HDD Bracket, 2.5" ( Laptop HDD) Mounting on 3.5" (Desktop PC) - www.deltapage.com


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

You just need a mounting kit to do that. However I would recommend you to make that HDD as portable HDD.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 25, 2013)

Use it as a portable HDD, much more convenient. Those casings will decrease speeds kinda, so instead of using it as internal drive you can just as well make it an external UB hdd. I have one


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 25, 2013)

go to local stationary shop buy a duct tape & stick that drive in any free drive place connect SATA & power.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 25, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> go to local stationary shop buy a duct tape & stick that drive in any free drive place connect SATA & power.



static electricity??? wont it damage it?

and you can get a usb to sata/IDE converter kit with psu for hdd for rs 300-350 in ebay


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2013)

don't stick desktop SATA/molex power cable directly on the laptop HDD. my friend once did the same instantly killing the HDD. most likely laptop HDD requires much less power which can be provided even by a USB port.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 25, 2013)

sam said:


> don't stick desktop SATA/molex power cable directly on the laptop HDD. my friend once did the same instantly killing the HDD. most likely laptop HDD requires much less power which can be provided even by a USB port.



5V vs 12V , right ? They also have different RPM speed , 5400rpm vs 7200rpm.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 25, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> 5V vs 12V , right ? They also have different RPM speed , 5400rpm vs 7200rpm.



But a Molex has both 5v AND 12V.... Im really confused so I made myself a USB to 5v sata cable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2013)

@OP: making it an external HDD by using casing is what u need to do


----------

